# lo de



## gonzalo yanez

bonjour les amis!

toujours sur la traduction du roman policier j'ai un petit doute.
la phrase:

Te pasaste de listo ayer cuando relacionaste esto con lo de Luque.

le contexte: c'est un avocat qui parle à un journaliste qui a été attaqué par trois hommes et qui pense que c'est le PG d'une entreprise sur laquelle il fait un enquête qui les a envoyés pour lui voler une preuve qu'il a sur l'affaire. 
mon doute: Luque c'est le PG, et je ne sais pas comment traduire ..." con lo de Luque"

merci pour votre aide, si vous avez besoin de plus de données, dites-le moi.

mes salutations!


----------



## GURB

Hola
Devant la préposition* de*: *lo de*= ce qui appartient à, ce qui concerne, ce qui s'est passé etc...Toujours difficile à rendre car ça dépend énormément du contexte; ici peut-être: *tu as voulu faire ton malin hier quand tu as fait le rapprochement entre ce qui t'est arrivé et l'affaire Luque (ou Luque tout bonnement)
*Espera más opiniones


----------



## sibhor

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​
Hola:
Veo en el diccionario que "en ce qui concerne" se traduce por "*en lo que se refiere*" pero "*lo de*" puede significar lo mismo, no?
Por ejemplo: Aujourd'hui, j'ai fait le ménage et j'ai travaillé mes cours. *En ce qui concerne* les cours, j'ai bien avancé.... ("Lo de las clases", "en lo que se refiere a las clases"?...)

Qué piensan?

Gracias!
Sibhor


----------



## Paquita

J'utiliserais "lo de" autrement..

¿ Las clases? todo bien, excepto lo de la gramática, que no entra = c'est à dire "ce qui concerne" et pas "EN ce qui concerne"


Je dirais plutôt "en lo que se refiere" dans ce cas précis

Autre possibilité : en cuanto a las clases (en français = quant aux cours) ; mais cela ne convient pas dans ton contexte, puisque tu as déjà parlé des cours. Ce serait possible dans cette phrase par exemple = J'ai fait le ménage, j'ai écouté de la musique et regardé un DVD. En ce qui concerne les cours, eh bien ...je n'ai pas trop avancé, tu t'en doutes...

Attends d'autres avis, tout de même ...


----------



## totor

Lo que dice Paquita es perfecto, pero si quieres otra opción, puedes poner *por lo que respecta a*.


----------



## sibhor

Okkk!
Gracias a ambos!


----------



## Arzhela

Nueva  pregunta
Hilos unidos
​ 
Hola a todos,
Bonjour tout le monde,
No sé lo que significa "Me encanta lo de la anestesia esta."
Contexto : El que habla es un hombre herido alargado en un cama en hospital.
Mi intento :
_"J'adore les anesthésies"_
De hecho, no sé lo que significa "lo de la" 
Muchas gracias por antemano por ayudarme.


----------



## Pinairun

Arzhela said:


> Hola a todos,
> Bonjour tout le monde,
> No sé lo que significa "Me encanta lo de la anestesia esta."
> Contexto : El que habla es un hombre herido alargado en un cama en hospital.
> Mi intento :
> _"J'adore les anesthésies"_
> De hecho, no sé lo que significa "lo de la"
> Muchas gracias por antemano por ayudarme.


 
Es el resultado de una *elipsis* gramatical:
"Me encanta lo (agradable) de la anestesia esta".

J'ai mis l'adjectif "agréable" parce qu'il adore l'anesthésie...
Saludos


----------



## Arzhela

Muchas gracias Pinairun !


----------



## michel.aarts

Nueva  pregunta
Hilos unidos
​ 
Bonsoir - Buenas noches
Est-ce qu'on peut traduire? - ¿se puede traducir?:
_Acompaña a tu hermana hasta donde lo de Rufo Guerra y ..._
de la manière suivante:
Accompagne ta sœur jusqu'au territoire/domaine/ jusqu'à la maison de R. G. et ...


----------



## Paquita

"lo de Rufo Guerra" renvoie à quelque chose qui s'est passé pour ce personnage..., 
À cet endroit, il a fait ou dit quelque chose, on lui a fait quelque chose, il a donné rendez-vous là, bref, c'est le lieu d'un évènement que celui qui parle et son interlocuteur connaissent..


----------



## michel.aarts

Merci pour l'explication!


----------



## laurazar

Nueva  pregunta
Hilos unidos
​ 
Buenos dias
en la siguiente frase "*de ahí lo de festival emigrante"* refiriéndose a que *de ahí que se le llame...*no me suena bien *"de là festival émigrant*" o quizás *"d'où que le nom soit festival émigrant"*.
Si alguien puede sugerirme algo lo agradecería mucho
Un saludo


----------



## Alberthus

Hola,

Quizá pueda servirte esta traducción :

*"...d'oú la dénomination de festival émigrant"*

Un saludo,


----------



## laurazar

muchas gracias por tu ayuda


----------



## Noem

Nueva  pregunta
Hilos unidos
​ 
Hola, ¿me podríais ayudar a traducir esta frase?: "lo del viaje es muy buena idea". ¿Podría ser: "Le voyage c'est une idée tres bonne"? 
Muchas gracias


----------



## alinapopi

Le voyage c'est une très bonne idée.


----------



## sibhor

Hola:
Yo diria: "L'idée du voyage est très bonne!"


----------



## chlapec

¿Y esta?: *Quant au* voyage, c'est une très bonne idée.


----------



## sibhor

Hola Chlapec!
Humm, no me suena... creo que es mejor poner "Quant *à l'idée* du voyage...". 
Et disons que ce "quant à" serait plus utilisé si l'on énumère différentes idées jusqu'à celle du voyage et dire "quant à l'idée du voyage, pourquoi pas! ça me tente!".


----------



## chlapec

Gracias sibhor. Mi propuesta es sin duda contaminación del español. A mi me sonaba bien (à l'oral) algo del tipo: *et puis, quant au voyage...* ("*l'idée du*" serait sousentendue), pero, ya te digo, sin duda es porque "y en fin, en cuanto al viaje..." suena bien (me atrevo a afirmar) en español.


----------



## sibhor

Pero de repente, ciertas personas usarán más esta propuesta "quant au voyage"! Bueno, después digamos que es cuestión de sensibilidad...


----------



## jolomol

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​
Bonjour.

Quand je suis dans le rue, et j'y ecoute (j'en ecoute???) quelqu'un parler quelque chose étonnante, j'essaye le traduire de l'espagnol à le français...

Hier, j'ai ecouté l'expression "has arreglado* lo del* ordenador"... comment est-ce que vous le traduiriez à français?

Merci beucoup.


----------



## chlapec

Voici quelques petites corrections. Des corrections à mes corrections sont les bienvenues.



jolomol said:


> Quand je suis dans *la* rue, et *j'écoute* quelqu'un *qui dit* quelque chose *d'étonnant*, j'essaye *de* le traduire de l'espagnol *au* français...
> 
> Hier, j'ai *entendu* l'expression "has arreglado* lo del* ordenador"... comment est-ce que vous le traduiriez *au* français?
> 
> Merci *beaucoup*.


 

Adjunto mi propuesta. La forma de expresarlo va a depender mucho de a lo que se refiere el hablante. Se supone que su interlocutor sabe de lo que está hablando. Imagínate que el ordenador tenía un problema de funcionamiento, entonces podríamos decir algo como: "*À propos de l'ordinateur, tu l'as arrangé*? ça marche maintenant?"


----------



## jolomol

Merci, chlapec, à le = horreur , erreur grossière

beucoup était un coquille ;P

Merci beaucoup et j'attends vous responses à ma doute initiale ...


----------



## passiflore

Bonjour,

Et ton histoire d'ordinateur, c'est arrangé ?

Cela vaut aussi bien pour une réparation, pour un virus, pour un litige avec le vendeur, ou pour un problème avec les pages "spéciales" ouvertes par les enfants, de compatibilité de programme, de facture, de garantie...

Passiflore


----------



## GURB

sibhor said:


> Hola:
> Yo diria: "L'idée du voyage est très bonne!"


D'accord avec toi mais je préfèrerais *voyager*; en effet, l'infinitif (qui participe à la fois du verbe et du nom) me semble mieux à même de rendre la forme espagnole _lo de.
L' idée ( peut-être :cette idée) de voyager est excellente.
_


----------



## Tersafaz

*Nueva pregunta*​ 
Salut tout le monde !

J´aimerais savoir comment ça se dirait en français : "¿Ya habéis hablado sobre lo de ir a Francia ?"
Voici ma tentative : Vous avez déjà parlé sûr ce d´aller en France ?
Merci en avance !


----------



## chlapec

Il n'y a pas d'expression équivalente pour le "lo de" espagnol.
Une possibilité de traduction: "...à propos de l'idée d'aller en France". Attends d'autres solutions.


----------



## Silvia93x

*Nueva pregunta*​
Hola a todos
Hace poco escuché la expresión francesa para "lo de..." en castellano. Por ejemplo: "me contó lo de su viaje", "no entiendo lo del viaje", cosas así. Leí una expresión con "coup", pero no la recuerdo y no la encuentro en mis apuntes. ¿Alguna idea? Gracias de antemano =)


----------



## Athos de Tracia

La verdad es que lo único que se me ocurre pero para casos muy concretos sería "le coup de ..."

Por ejemplo (retomando tu ejemplo del viaje): 


> Et combien de femmes m’ont *raconté le coup du voyage de travail* dans une autre ville, où un des hommes du groupe est venu gratter à la porte de leur chambre d’hôtel en pleine nuit?


Vous avez interviewé Natacha Henry, auteure du livre «Les mecs lourds ou le paternalisme lubrique»

¿Es esto lo que buscas?


----------



## Silvia93x

Athos de Tracia said:


> La verdad es que lo único que se me ocurre pero para casos muy concretos sería "le coup de ..."
> 
> Por ejemplo (retomando tu ejemplo del viaje):
> 
> Vous avez interviewé Natacha Henry, auteure du livre «Les mecs lourds ou le paternalisme lubrique»
> 
> ¿Es esto lo que buscas?


Bueno, preguntaba por si era correcto y si a alguien le sonaba alguna expresión con "coup", porque tengo un pequeño recuerdo, pero no lo encuentro en mis notas.
Si existe otra expresión, es bienvenida =)


----------

